# DOES GH REALLY GROW NEW MUSCLE CElls?



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

just wonderd if gh really grows new muscle cells

my pal who has been useing it for a good while now

finds a great increase in fat but not a great muscle effect

any info before i start useing gh for quite a long term would be greatful

ive been taking steroids for 2 years now and would like to start using gh


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Bump on this, a mate just said that it creates new muscle cells but i think he must be chatting sh*t!


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

talked to a lecturer on such things about this; it probably does put few people are willing to be biopsied to prove it - those things look evil !


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

brockles said:


> Bump on this, a mate just said that it creates new muscle cells but i think he must be chatting sh*t!


google hyperplasia


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

an increase in fat?? it aids fatloss mate... and when used correctly can cause hyperplasia.... but at small doses over long periods its main use would be fat loss, anti ageing, skin tone etc


----------



## dolph1234 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all, new to this site, found it pretty good on info. i need some advise on Ansomone somatropin EP6th standard 191 amino acids. good supplement?? or leave it???

cheers!!


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

you have made a post about this already mate...people should answer your question on there ....your hijacking someone elses post.. :whistling:


----------



## dolph1234 (Jul 27, 2010)

appologies, i couldn't find the post, first time on site. wont happen again.


----------



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah fat loss i meant, my mistake!

so if i was to use say 4iu every day long term would this aid in new muscle cells or

some muscle growth, i hear of people doing it every other day, what would be the best best also i would like to save as much as i can to save money, but if i had to use it everyday i would


----------



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

cellular hyperplasia? how can we get this, ive been reading up, its growth of new muscle cells, wheres "hypertrophy" increases the size of your cells

anyone know what or how hyperplasia is achived?


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

U want direct hyperlasia ? Use igf !


----------



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

igf-1 ive been lookin at this, suppost to be really good, ill have to check if my source can get it, isit dear???


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Similar price to HGH


----------



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

arrrgh , i was wishing it would be cheaper haha, so does it work faster than growth thow, and when do i inject it? i was told to start with 50 a day after workouts


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm considering use IGF-1 too but not for a while as I have only done 1 injectable cycle.

I thought IGF-1 was more of an advanced users drug, i.e. somebody who has reached a high standard with the use of steroids.

Also, is it right that it can accelerate the growth of tumors and cancer.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

\ said:


> I'm considering use IGF-1 too but not for a while as I have only done 1 injectable cycle.
> 
> I thought IGF-1 was more of an advanced users drug, i.e. somebody who has reached a high standard with the use of steroids.
> 
> Also, is it right that it can accelerate the growth of tumors and cancer.


So can hgh

Look on pro muscle, I have commented on a thread about it in the PEDs section should tell you all you need to know

Igf-1 can't really be used indefinitely you have to have breaks, as saturation occurs iirc

If I had the money I would go down the hgh route, you get the whole kaboodle then, increased lean mass, decreased fat, anti-ageing effects, and you can still whack in igf from time to time too!

If you can't afford growth and you are thinking of only running low dose who not try GHRP-2/6 and CJC?


----------

